# Tanks



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you all think is the minimum for a Betta I am asking your opinion.I feel 2.5 with heater and a lot of water changes is the bare and 5 is better I feel that way because of exercise and chemical build up I personally keep my male in a 10 gallon and my female in a 20 gallon community tank what do you guys feel.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I personally think a 1 gallon tank/bowl is bare minimum. As long as it's properly heated, and proper water changes, I say awesome!  You can actually have the Betta exercise in a small tank, just make them chase food or your finger in circles or rectangles!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Preferably 2.5 gallons but if you can't keep a betta in 1 gallon or more, then I don't think you should have a betta. JMO


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

1 gal with proper water changes.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally feel that a heated 2/2.5 is a good minimum long-term size. Though if one is willing to put up with the extra water changes(which I'm not because I'm a lazy bum xD), then a heated 1 gallon I'd consider bare BARE minimum.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I feel with daily water changes a 1 gallon is possible but it will not thrive or live as long is my opinion.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? 1 100% and 1 50% change a week is fine IMO/E. 
IMO tank size doesn't matter on how long the Betta will live. But again, my opinions.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Really? 1 100% and 1 50% change a week is fine IMO/E.
> IMO tank size doesn't matter on how long the Betta will live. But again, my opinions.


Not to be rude but a Betta in a .3 gallon tank is not going to live long.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, that's not a tank I would want to talk about... For changing water. :\ That tank would be too extreme and thus. Isn't that how breeder jars are?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i find 2.5 or 3 bare minimum for long term home 5 is better. all mine have 5 except my two news ones which are in 3.5 KK and one will be moved to a divided 10 gallon. i do find 1 gallon or 1.5 gallon tanks good to have as QT tanks though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> OK, that's not a tank I would want to talk about... For changing water. :\ That tank would be too extreme and thus. Isn't that how breeder jars are?


Breeders clean the tank one or two times a day and only jar males and they only live in the jars a few months plus the breeders maintain the right temp give good food and Indian almond leaves.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I reccomend 3 weekly water changes for 1 gal tanks- 1 100% and 2 50%.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I reccomend 3 weekly water changes for 1 gal tanks- 1 100% and 2 50%.


That is good too. P.S. under aquariums how did you set up your tank profile?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Breeders clean the tank one or two times a day and only jar males and they only live in the jars a few months plus the breeders maintain the right temp give good food and Indian almond leaves.


I know that, I was just wondering if .3 gallons was like 32 ounces or something... 
I guess 2 50%s and 1 100% change is adequate, but that's certainly a lot of work. Even my 3.5 gallon is small but it only gets 2 50%s per week. I'm switching to 1 75% change per week next month.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I personally wouldn't go lower than a 3 gallon with my bettas for permanent housing. They just don't do well, the water gets icky super fast, and the tank can't really cycle.

For juvenile males, I am trying to find mason jars that are at least 16 oz/1 pint.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I see but typically 1 gal tanks are unfiltered and uncycled.
It doesn't take long to clean the tank so it's not much work IMO

1/4 gallon = 32 fl oz


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess. They're really small so carrying them wont be a problem! Thanks for the metric conversion.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Big tanks are easier to clean than smaller and anything under 30 gallons is small tank.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

For a while, I had to keep my poor boy in the walmart cup he came in due to an illness he had. I changed the water 50% twice a day and the ammonia levels didn't rise above 0. I agree with Lebron. 1 gallon can be okay if it is properly maintained.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Choco-
I know.  My tank is considered a "Nano". Why did I have a quotation mark when it's true?  I'm proud it's nano. But I'll be even more happy once I upgrade. Next year...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have three of my boys in 1 gallon tanks which are heated and changed twice a week


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have three of my boys in 1 gallon tanks which are heated and changed twice a week


They will survive but not live as long.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had the oldest one for 6 months in it. He hates big tanks. I know my betta's more than you do


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have had the oldest one for 6 months in it. He hates big tanks. I know my betta's more than you do


Stop assuming like how many species habitat history and my oldest in my 10 gallon is two years my youngest is a year if I ever have space and supplies I want to breed them. and neither have any signs of aging so your argument is invalid.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Chocolate betta your bettas are already considered too old for breeding purposes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Chocolate betta your bettas are already considered too old for breeding purposes.


Yeah I wish I could breed them but just want to point out Bettas do not experience menopause few species do. But all 7-8 year Bettas live in around 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Stop assuming like how many species habitat history and my oldest in my 10 gallon is two years my youngest is a year if I ever have space and supplies I want to breed them. and neither have any signs of aging so your argument is invalid.


Neither does mine and YOU should be talking about assuming. I never asked about your fish's age.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Neither does mine and YOU should be talking about assuming. I never asked about your fish's age.


You were acting like 6 months is old 2 years is not even old. A one gallon is like my avatar pic.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You were acting like 6 months is old 2 years is not even old.


Durr...I said I had him six months in a one gallon tank. Clearly you lack reading comprehension big time


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah I wish I could breed them but just want to point out Bettas do not experience menopause few species do. But all 7-8 year Bettas live in around 5 gallon tanks.


What I mean is, the oldest reccomended age is about 10 months. Any older than that you risk having weaker fry and not as many.

Not all 7-8 year old bettas live in 5 gallon tanks, and not all bettas in 5 gallon tanks live 7-8 years.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Durr...I said I had him six months in a one gallon tank. Clearly you lack reading comprehension big time


For all you know I could be dyslexic what would you do then huh.
But the way you worded it you said you had him 6 months add the standard 5 months then a month you Betta is around a year old like I say I have no communication skills I do have good comprehension skills everyone I know admits I am a genius.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I have one of my guys in a 2.5 but honestly, he is very little and has SBD. I am moving in the next few months and I think when I live alone all my fish will be more spoiled but I can't do it now.

This is my tiniest tank. I know people say you can't cycle a 2.5 . . but I test the chemicals and I haven't had an ammonia reading in over a month. I use a filter with beneficial bacteria supplement, established tank filter media, and some live plants. 








I mean, Nimbus is pretty little. I think he is perfectly happy until he grows more. What do you guys think? (My other bettas live in : 6.6 , 5 or a diveded 3-way 10 gallon but that 10 gallon will not be divided 3 ways forever. I will give them more room when I move.)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> For all you know I could be dyslexic what would you do then huh.
> But the way you worded it you said you had him 6 months add the standard 5 months then a month you Betta is around a year old like I say I have no communication skills I do have good comprehension skills everyone I know admits I am a genius.


Your point? My friend is dyslexic and can read fine


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Chocolatebetta- just a suggestion but try to use more punctuation, please. It really makes people crazy to read something with a bunch of run-on sentences.

--------
Edit- I'm sorry I just read this part:
Originally Posted by *ChoclateBetta*  
_ . . . . . everyone I know admits I am a genius.

Dude, some of us have given you leeway because you say you have aspberger's or something else, but then I think it's just as fair you try not to be so aggressive or "braggy", or insensitive to the rest of the posters as well. My old roommate teaches kids with aspberger's so I am not totally alien to what people can be like but I will say you can't just get on this forum, insult everyone and then cry about people reacting. And just FYI few people are real geniuses. I can bet money you're not one of them. 


_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Chocolatebetta 
Yes we are aware you are the almighty genius. We shall bow down to your throne. :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I know more about betta's than him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A one gallon is too small is my point and mine is most likely older but everyone is entitled to there opinion. I am not dyslexic I am autistic OCD ADHD scolosis depressed so no good people skills. Do you have any proof you know more about Bettas than I do. 
Bettas were domesticated in the 1400s by the Siamese for fighting all domestic Bettas are descended from this stock. Just all I want to type in right now.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I had ADHD, Autism, PTSD, FAS, OCD, and other health problems, You don't see me blaming anything on it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What does scoliosis have to do with anything? :lol:
Our point is that everyone has an opinion and they should respectfully express themselves.

I have awful social skills but I don't run around telling people I'm a genius and that they're killing their bettas if not in 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Chocolatebetta
> Yes we are aware you are the almighty genius. We shall bow down to your throne. :-D


Is that sarcasm because I am not good with communication.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> What does scoliosis have to do with anything? :lol:
> Our point is that everyone has an opinion and they should respectfully express themselves.
> 
> I have awful social skills but I don't run around telling people I'm a genius and that they're killing their bettas if not in 5 gallon tanks.


Everyone I know says I am a genius scoliosis am in constant pain and have a limp. Okay I am going to try and accept his opinion.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

+1 Teeney
ChocolateBetta:
Tank size is one person's opinion and just becuase we don't all give our bettas 2.5+s doesn't meen we don't love them. There's no need to get all hissy becuase we spoil our bettas in a 1g. We still love them to death.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally thing a 1 gallon is fine for LONG FINNED MALES. I would say the smallest for a plakat is 5 gallons. But the smallest tank I have (that is a permanent home) is 3 gallons that gets 2 50% changes per week.

I know my VT is having a hard time upgrading from a 3 gallon to a 5.5. He's resorted to chewing his tail, and is actually pretty happy when I have him in the 1 gallon for treatment purposes.

Now, 1 gallons are more high maintenance, but that can be cured by premixing 1 gallon of water everytime you change the water.

ChocolateBetta, I've noticed that you like to start controversy. And I highly recommend you quit before you get banned...again. Everyone has their own opinions and is entitled to their own opinions. Just because you keep all your fish in 5+ gallons, doesn't mean that's the way it has to be. Every betta is different, they are just like human beings.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is that sarcasm because I am not good with communication.


Yes it was sarcasm :rofl:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yes it was sarcasm :rofl:


Was it meant to be rude or funny?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Chocolatebetta, I'm sorry but I don't think anyone is a genius unless they are excellent in not only academic areas, but are also "emotionally intelligent". Emotional intelligence has to do with being able to understand people and respond to them well. Clearly you are not a genius. Neither are the rest of us, but we are smart enough emotionally not to run around making weird bragging statements, and thinking it will get us anywhere but hated. So there is that.

Also, scoliosis . . how the $#@% does that have anything to do with communication? I have mild scoliosis, lordosis, and many other things. That has nothing to do with communication or being an Ahole. Sorry. It also has nothing to do with antagonizing others .. it has nothing to do with writing only run-on sentences, and it has nothing to do with kind of annoying a lot of people you talk to. That is mostly personality and you may want to work on that or go to a good therapist.

You also may want to look at an Anatomy book for the definitions of scoliosis. Seems every time you are insulting to people, you have a new disease to blame it on. I have a name for that disease but I already got in trouble for cursing here so I won't name it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Teeney. Choclate, you said you would try to accept what other's said and that's good so let's not bring up IQ anymore. 

Shaina, if you don't like what you see, don't read the thread or use our ignore function. Please.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

ALL POSTS ON IQ HAVE BEEN REMOVED.

Keep the topic on track and civilized otherwise this thread will be closed!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Is there a betta forum for adults somewhere? If so please PM me, this is ridiculous.

edit: honestly, someone can insult people but the rebuttals are removed. Is this forum for children only? It should be advertised that way then. Maybe we can discuss serious topics on Ultimate Bettas or somewhere else.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

mursey said:


> I have one of my guys in a 2.5 but honestly, he is very little and has SBD. I am moving in the next few months and I think when I live alone all my fish will be more spoiled but I can't do it now.
> 
> This is my tiniest tank. I know people say you can't cycle a 2.5 . . but I test the chemicals and I haven't had an ammonia reading in over a month. I use a filter with beneficial bacteria supplement, established tank filter media, and some live plants.
> 
> ...


Honestly, he should be fine in that tank even full grown


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would be so tempted to just pet that anemone


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey choclate, i would like to politely suggest that you try and improve your social skills before joining a forum. This is a social place and you are really upsetting everyone.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Finnfinn friend . . hee hee, um. . "plus 1"? 

We all make mistakes ( I have) but really try not to make the same ones so many times. That's not the definition of genius, it's the definition of insanity.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> hey choclate, i would like to politely suggest that you try and improve your social skills before joining a forum. This is a social place and you are really upsetting everyone.


+1,000


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Chocolate betta if you're interested I'm a part of a forum that is meant for people with social problems. 

I do reccomend however posting differently on this forum because there are thousands of people there with the same problem so there's no excuse.
My username is pitbullmommy97  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Chocolate betta if you're interested I'm a part of a forum that is meant for people with social problems.
> 
> I do reccomend however posting differently on this forum because there are thousands of people there with the same problem so there's no excuse.
> My username is pitbullmommy97  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/


Oh theres a loop hole! Lol. Well at least try to work on being more pleasant before you join a forum thats not a social support forum XP


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

If it makes anyone feel better, I got in big trouble for cursing when I first joined. And now I say $#%& instead of real curse words! Or . . "darnit". . . So . . we all have things to work on. I try very hard not to swear. I bartended and was no where near little children my first 12 years of working life. Now. . I get it. (I have nieces now). :/


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

mursey said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, I got in big trouble for cursing when I first joined. And now I say $#%& instead of real curse words! Or . . "darnit". . . So . . we all have things to work on. I try very hard not to swear. I bartended and was no where near little children my first 12 years of working life. Now. . I get it. (I have nieces now). :/


Hey you know what? One time i put $&[email protected] instead of cursing and got in trouble! That isnt fair! I am angry now


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I just cracked up! Please, someone tell me what I can type in place of an "explative". 

When my little sister had kids we joked about it but guess it's not joke. How about:

"oh, fiddlesticks!"
"Cheese and Rice!"

I don't know other baby curses. Please help?
-------
And after some discussion with other members, I am a little jealous of these teens and tweens whose worst problems are seeing "#$%" as a curse word. Many of us wish that was the worst thing we were exposed to. :/

Well, maybe everyone here is Amish?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Honestly, he should be fine in that tank even full grown


 thank you . . Makes me feel good. But I promise I will give him more room if I can when I move. I am moving in the next couple months, across many states back to where my sister and nieces are. I will have conplete control over my tanks then.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Er, sorry, as you can see, we're a little scattery about reinforcing the cursing thing. In the past I think we've been stricter than we are now. Generally, if you can avoid cursing at all that's great but most common words will be left unless someone complains about them. Also, for the big no-no words (we can all guess what they are), we try to remove even veiled references to them like the popular wt(f)inish this on your own and f followed by stars etc. Those we definitely want to keep off in any shape or form. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Modern society has become pretty lenient on these things. :/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Modern society has become pretty lenient on these things. :/


Yeah.. I personally never swore in my life...
when I tell people they look at me wierd as if I have a deformity, lol
moral standards have sure gone downhill...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am very sorry for my behaver and I want to retract all statements I have made I am super sorry.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Chocolate betta if you're interested I'm a part of a forum that is meant for people with social problems.
> 
> I do reccomend however posting differently on this forum because there are thousands of people there with the same problem so there's no excuse.
> My username is pitbullmommy97  http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/


Thank you so much for the suggestion i am also seeing a therpest.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

mursey said:


> Is there a betta forum for adults somewhere? If so please PM me, this is ridiculous.
> 
> edit: honestly, someone can insult people but the rebuttals are removed. Is this forum for children only? It should be advertised that way then. Maybe we can discuss serious topics on Ultimate Bettas or somewhere else.


I can assure you that this is not the case. We remove what is generally considered insulting and any nasty responses to those types of posts. 

Having said that, some people are more sensitive and others have more challenges, and it's not always easy to interpret what is typed on a screen without being able to hear the intent. 

That's why we encourage people to use the report button so all of the team will see it and discuss what the best action is. If you're frustrated by certain posts, please just ignore them or let us know about it so we can handle it.

Thanks

p.s. - I have 5 very healthy & happy bettas in 2.5 gallon cycled tanks. Some have been in them for 2-3 years and going strong.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Er, sorry, as you can see, we're a little scattery about reinforcing the cursing thing. In the past I think we've been stricter than we are now. Generally, if you can avoid cursing at all that's great but most common words will be left unless someone complains about them. Also, for the big no-no words (we can all guess what they are), we try to remove even veiled references to them like the popular wt(f)inish this on your own and f followed by stars etc. Those we definitely want to keep off in any shape or form. Thanks for understanding.


Eh, no problem. I totes understand.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i cant believe i just read through this.... I have some advice to anyoen who wants to take it. If you don't liek what choclatebetta is saying then why are you on his or her thread? they started the thread. this is why i dont post a lot because i keep my mouth shut when i dont have anything nice to say lol funny but true. and I agree with most of these comments that are going towards choclatebetta but its easier to ignore people that get under your skin for your own sanity. i have even had a few people tick me off in my own threads and i completely ignore them because it is usually never worth the fight. i dont like getting angry for no reason im sure most of you are the same. This goes for everyone. Im not trying to attack choclatebetta too, they could have also stopped fueling the fire as well. If you dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, megaredize. I heartily agree with you. Please, people, the forum has an ignore function. Use it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Back on topic. 2.5 is as low as I would ever go but honestly I prefer 5+. Anything with females in it would have to be a 20+ to give the most space and healthiest fish. I'm very picky about space with animals. I'm even feeling like my 5gal is too small for my fish just like my three level cage is too small for my rats. IMO The bigger the better and more room for enrichment.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I think about it this way...a 1 gallon is way better than the petstore cup and like others have said, when properly cared for a fine home for them. 2.5 is probably my fav minimum tho. 3 gals seems perfect and 5 gals seems like luxury...anything bigger is the life! lol.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd just like to say that these sorts of issues often spring up when people who are neurotypical and people who are not communicate, and these things are heightened on forums because choclatebetta already has problems with interpreting social cues and emotions even in face-to-face conversations.
As long as everyone is trying to make an effort to communicate positively, we can all get along. We can make things easier for people who are not neurotypical by being literal or stating "this makes me feel _____" instead of implying it. Choclatebetta can make things easier for neurotypical people by working on punctuation and attempting to accept what people say without telling them what to do.

Back on topic, I ended up going with 32 oz mason jars for juvenile males because they weren't much more expensive than the 16 oz jars. The water will be changed in these at minimum once a day, and the boys will all have an Indian Almond Leaf and/or plant with them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i have 0.3 or 0.5g for hospital Jars. Always with a plant.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Would it be fair to say that with a 1g bowl, the frequent water changes CAN make it possible for that to be adequate but all those changes might create more stress for the fish, thus potentially weakening his immune system?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

aokashi said:


> i have 0.3 or 0.5g for hospital Jars. Always with a plant.


I would say that is possible. Any stressed out animal's immune system wears down after a while.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, babystarz, for your comments.

For those with jars and spawns . . . you guys are totally fine. I mean, you're changing the water every day. Petco stuffs baby bettas into barely 8 ozs and changes it once a week if that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

babystarz said:


> I'd just like to say that these sorts of issues often spring up when people who are neurotypical and people who are not communicate, and these things are heightened on forums because choclatebetta already has problems with interpreting social cues and emotions even in face-to-face conversations.
> As long as everyone is trying to make an effort to communicate positively, we can all get along. We can make things easier for people who are not neurotypical by being literal or stating "this makes me feel _____" instead of implying it. Choclatebetta can make things easier for neurotypical people by working on punctuation and attempting to accept what people say without telling them what to do.
> 
> Back on topic, I ended up going with 32 oz mason jars for juvenile males because they weren't much more expensive than the 16 oz jars. The water will be changed in these at minimum once a day, and the boys will all have an Indian Almond Leaf and/or plant with them.


Thank you for some reason I am having trouble learning punctuation and am trying to learn social skills any advice? Is that a good post wondering if I communicated in a way that does not offend anyone hopefully it will not offend anyone.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Thank you, babystarz, for your comments.
> 
> For those with jars and spawns . . . you guys are totally fine. I mean, you're changing the water every day. Petco stuffs baby bettas into barely 8 ozs and changes it once a week if that.


I am totally okay with jarring males as young fish just in my opinion I do not like anything gallon or below for perment home but that is my preference I prefer to keep 2 bettas in 2 separate big tanks just my preference I know you guys prefer many that is totally right your opinion and your fish.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you for some reason I am having trouble learning punctuation and am trying to learn social skills any advice? Is that a good post wondering if I communicated in a way that does not offend anyone hopefully it will not offend anyone.


choclate, do you have a word processing program on your computer? Like microsoft word or open office? I know this might be kind of a lot of extra work, but running what you post through a spell check could help you see where punctuation is missing. That might give you a greater familiarity with common grammar and punctuation rules.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you for some reason I am having trouble learning punctuation and am trying to learn social skills any advice? Is that a good post wondering if I communicated in a way that does not offend anyone hopefully it will not offend anyone.



You'll need to learn how to anticipate how the way you say something might make others feel, and how to pick up emotions from what other people say, since that doesn't come naturally to you. I can't say what the best way to do this is, my interest in autism is sociological rather than individual. You mentioned you're seeing a therapist, so maybe the two of you can research the best way for you to learn how to do this stuff. From what I have read about people on the autism spectrum, life experience/trial and error is usually what it takes to figure out how to interact and communicate with others. So it's mostly a matter of putting yourself into social situations and practicing.




Sapphoira said:


> Would it be fair to say that with a 1g bowl, the frequent water changes CAN make it possible for that to be adequate but all those changes might create more stress for the fish, thus potentially weakening his immune system?


Yes, I think that would be a good way to sum up 1g bowls.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> choclate, do you have a word processing program on your computer? Like microsoft word or open office? I know this might be kind of a lot of extra work, but running what you post through a spell check could help you see where punctuation is missing. That might give you a greater familiarity with common grammar and punctuation rules.


Not a very good computer person I focus intensely on my interests I am not familiar with those programs I love my Bettas and that is why I love this website how do I find those programs?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

babystarz said:


> You'll need to learn how to anticipate how the way you say something might make others feel, and how to pick up emotions from what other people say, since that doesn't come naturally to you. I can't say what the best way to do this is, my interest in autism is sociological rather than individual. You mentioned you're seeing a therapist, so maybe the two of you can research the best way for you to learn how to do this stuff. From what I have read about people on the autism spectrum, life experience/trial and error is usually what it takes to figure out how to interact and communicate with others. So it's mostly a matter of putting yourself into social situations and practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Bah meant to quote Sap >.< wrong quote button.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Not a very good computer person I focus intensely on my interests I am not familiar with those programs I love my Bettas and that is why I love this website how do I find those programs?



Many people who struggle with language due to things such as Dyslexia etc use a program called "Ghotit," which is located online at http://www.ghotit.com/. It's a grammer/spell check/punctuation/syntax and context check program. I have a friend with mild Asberger's who uses it for work! It was designed for Dyslexics, but since Autism/Aspergers also has a language deficiency component it could be very helpful for you. You could also just use a free program like Open Office (openoffice.org) which contains a word processing program. Software like Ghotit can be purchased online.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> Many people who struggle with language due to things such as Dyslexia etc use a program called "Ghotit," which is located online at http://www.ghotit.com/. It's a grammer/spell check/punctuation/syntax and context check program. I have a friend with mild Asberger's who uses it for work! It was designed for Dyslexics, but since Autism/Aspergers also has a language deficiency component it could be very helpful for you. You could also just use a free program like Open Office (openoffice.org) which contains a word processing program. Software like Ghotit can be purchased online.


Thank you!!!!! Funny thing happened at school I got upset by there being 11 stair cases.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you!!!!! Funny thing happened at school I got upset by there being 11 stair cases.


Because that's not even?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> Because that's not even?


Yes because that is not 10 or a multiple of 5 or 3.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes because that is not 10 or a multiple of 5 or 3.



How do you feel about prime numbers? If you like 3, just think of 11 as another prime.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have this thing with TV volume.
I like the volume number to end in either a zero or five.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OCD? I have it too, everything has to be in 3's, 6's, 9's, (they all go into 3) and 12, (two six's or 4 3's.) otherwise I need to change it. I also have a lot of other things with my OCD that make me constantly stress out about everything which is why I love my pets. The only time I am not stressed to the point of crying and panic attacks is while I take care of them. Cleaning cages and tanks is like a moment of peace from chaos that is my mind. Watching them and playing with them takes me away from all my stressers and in fact my therapist was the one who said if animals are my way of coping with the world go with it. He fully supports my obsessive care of my pets so long as it gets my mind off all the things that are damaging to me. And they help me break my OCD patterns like the repetition of sleeping on my floor vs my bed, and my habit of catogarizing everything then pulling it apart and reordering it until I find a catalog system that fits me (and I never do >.<)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Pretty tetra because it likes to be in multiples of 3. I keep the volume on 12, 17, or 21. My dad got the 3 and 5 multiples out for volume. I always have had a strange feeling in my head if I do not put everything properly I also keep remembering it until I fix it. I was able to get 2 Bettas by saying one male and female is one pair.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

When I play a computer game, I have to play it in either multiples of 5 levels or 10 levels. Sometimes I can be up all night just trying to meet my "quota" if it's a challenging game. I also like to end books on chapter divisible by 5. Not good when you read history books that have 200 page chapters.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am learning to accept 7 OCD I am technically PANDAS but I have had symptoms for years so I believe OCD because I also have a family history of conditions common with it but PANDAS is just about the same thing. I also have to have thermometers straight and no green or brown. I also now teachers therapist and parents probably think I am ODD or OD behind my back.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

All you can do is try, Choclate. That you're making an effort is great of you.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> All you can do is try, Choclate. That you're making an effort is great of you.


^+1

you're doing great choclate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> All you can do is try, Choclate. That you're making an effort is great of you.


Thanks for the complement. Quick confession I am choclate Betta because I only learned how to spell Chocolate i am named after my chocolate Betta Carter sorry for my female for not naming my account after her. My male Betta is my third Betta ever and the one who got me into fish. Betty is my 5 I got her months after my female jumped to her death I added a lid to avoid that her death still haunts me to this day. but I learned and fixed the problem so I do not have to do that. I have a phobia of dead fish especially dried ones only happened to Cindy and a guppy wild type I am not OCD about dead fish. I had Cindy with my male had to leave put her in my 20 and left my dad found her. I am so guilty about her and the tetras. I also am bad with shrimp so I am going to wait tell I am confident of care. My mom said if I am good at school she will order me 2 more the other 2 died a month ago I only have the female and I am sure I can care for them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

A word of suggestion about shrimp REd Cherry Shrimp are one of the most hardiest out there  relatively forgiving if your water parameters and temperature are not quite perfect.

However, it is required that the water parameters be stable, that they have hiding places and bacteria to forage off. And A decent source of calcium to help with moulting and growing. good luck in the future with shrimp!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Really? 1 100% and 1 50% change a week is fine IMO/E.
> IMO tank size doesn't matter on how long the Betta will live. But again, my opinions.


+1 ...seems just another post to start friction.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> +1 ...seems just another post to start friction.


What do you mean by that? Oh I tried red cherry shrimp did not work out.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

My first betta did great in his 2.5. I had a heater, and did water changed. He thrived in it.

Then I got the 10 gallon, then another betta, divided it, got another betta, and now nurseing my walmart betta in the 2.5, and he's doing great


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the interesting my Bettas behavior in his 10 gallon tank same with female in 20 gallon.


----------

